
Uzumaki.el – a simple Emacs buffers cycler - geyslan
https://github.com/geyslan/uzumaki
======
dang
Url changed from [http://hackingbits.github.io/blog/uzumakiel-simple-emacs-
buf...](http://hackingbits.github.io/blog/uzumakiel-simple-emacs-buffers-
cycler/), which points to this.

